
Google Are you listening? - snambi
https://medium.com/@snambi/google-are-you-listening-f3a7d26d6f62#.2ab8nsxds
======
roelwillems
Without starting an argument on individual preferences of using hardware keys:
the touchbar can be configured to show the regular F-key's as default and/or
for individual applications via System Preferences => Keyboard => Customize
Control Strip (pressing the fn switches the touchbar back to context-aware-
mode).

